# YouTube.. sharpening a bandsaw blade.Work Great



## LandfillLumber

Hello, on you tube is a video on how to sharpen a bandsaw blade with a dremel tool and cut off blade. Its fast and works great I have sharpened the same blade 3 times now and its almost like new. Check it out this will save a ton of money for you guys like me who use the bandsaw everyday. Not great for high tooth count, but I use 3-4 TPI a lot. I hope the link works, i have never tried to link anything to a post. Good Luck, Victor
&lt;object width="425" height="355"&gt;&lt;param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AnDvUqe1Ac&rel=1"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="wmode" value="transparent"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AnDvUqe1Ac&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"&gt;&lt;/embed&gt;&lt;/object&gt;


----------



## opfoto

Thanks for sharing....

I'll give it a try.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Hmmm... my blade is 115", that might take a while!


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Hmmm... my blade is 115", that might take a while!



That means bigger savings than buying a new blade too. 

I've been sharpening my bandsaw blade with Dremel but in a different way.  I'll try this style next time.


----------



## LandfillLumber

I can do a 93-1/2" 4 TPI blade in ten minutes and have only used this method a few times. As I said its not for a high tooth count. It does work really well, and you can sharpen as fast as he does in the video with goo results. Its worth a try before you drop another $10-$25 on a new blade. Victor


----------



## Firefyter-emt

I wonder how that method would affect the tracking and drift of a blade?  I have a smaller blade on my saw that drifts bad to one side becasue it accidently hit a steel guide block because I forgot to move the thrust bearing forward when swapping out a wider blade one day. It's a fine tooth, but might still be worth giving it a shot to see how it works. It was a great blade for scrolls.


----------



## Jim15

Thanks Victor.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> I wonder how that method would affect the tracking and drift of a blade?



With my current method, I get to that problem after the 3rd sharpening.  Still, I got more from my blade than I would have if I didn't sharpen so I am not complaining.


----------



## Ozzy

Thanks for the tip. I will be trying this soon.


----------



## Dario

Tried it this morning and worked great.

One note...make sure you make grinds as even as possible on all the teeth.  Obvious but if not done, the longer/protruding teeth will be very grabby.  The sharpened blade cuts like new except the grabby part.  Tested it on TX Ebony and it didn't complain a bit.  Sharpening my 72" (3 tpi) blade took about 5 minutes.  Surely worth my time and maybe I'll get better and faster in time. 

I sure will use this style of sharpening now.

BTW, I used a Dremel with what I believe is 180 grit diamond lapidary bit.


----------



## Mudder

Just tried it on a 115" 4 tooth blade and it works well. Took me about 12 minutes total and it brought a dead blade back to life.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

OK, I guess I have to give it a shot!


----------



## toolcrazy

This is nice info. I figure that if I screw it up, I get to buy a new blade. Thing is, I was going to buy one anyway.


----------



## R2

Must give that a try! Thanks for the tip.[]


----------



## LandfillLumber

Just sharpened my blade for the fourth time, and I think I can get one or two more with out losing to much tooth set. This really works well, just use the cheap brittle cut off wheels, I have been getting only one or two sharpenings from one disc(just so brittle). dario you will get better and faster, I have after only5 times. Glad I had saved(not sure why at the time) my worn out blades, now they will have new life. I figure this will save me hundreds of dollars just over the course of a year. Good luck, Victor


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by LandfillLumber_
> 
> just use the cheap brittle cut off wheels, I have been getting only one or two sharpenings from one disc(just so brittle).



I am afraid of brittle things spinning fast.  I'll stick with my diamond bits.  They are made in China but works great.



> _Originally posted by LandfillLumber_
> 
> dario you will get better and faster, I have after only5 times.



I really hope so. 



> _Originally posted by LandfillLumber_
> 
> Glad I had saved(not sure why at the time) my worn out blades, now they will have new life.



I do this sort of thing all the time.  You ask why?  What's wrong with you? [}] LOL


----------



## LandfillLumber

Dario these diamond bits, can you fill me in on what they look like. I have 1" diamond wheels I use to cut tile when I have to change an existing mixer in an shower. Thanks, Victor


----------



## Dario

Check this eBay listing, mine is similar

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIAMOND-POINT-G...ryZ19149QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Diamond-Dril...ryZ34087QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It really is worth the money IMHO.  I found various uses for these bits...planned and unplanned.


----------



## LandfillLumber

Thanks for posting that I'm going to try them, I think a tool place near me has almost that same set. Thanks again, Victor


----------



## scotto51

Watch Harb. Freight, they have that set and it goes on sale for half price from time to time.  (also, look for a coupon for another 15% off)


----------



## simomatra

Thanks for that


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Is he hitting the top or bottom of each tooth?


----------



## guts

Scott,I tried it and only hit the top of each tooth and it worked great.


----------

